# Lighting



## tennis4you (12 Jul 2008)

I finally ordered a timer for my lights.  I am running about 1.25 watts per gallon on a 125 gallon (6' long) tank.  For the last year we just turn the lights on when we remember and then turn them off at night.  

Now that a timer is on it's way, what is the ideal time the lights should be on?  Here is an image on my tank so you can see the plants.  Hate me if you must, the red plants are fake.  I just used them for filler until I can master this plant thing.










Also, I am starting to see some algae on the broad leaf plants on the tips.  I am dosing with Seachem's Flourish twice a week, I have been for about 6 months.  My Iron is still measuring at 0 though which is a bummer.

Any feedback would be appreciated!


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Jul 2008)

Lights should be on constantly for 8 to 10 hours per day, the times they are on is up to you, mine come on at midday and go off at 10pm. Then the neon comes on and goes off at midnight, give me maximum viewing time when I am at home.
You should really be dosing an all in one product like TPN+, if I am not mistaken Flourish is only trace elements so you missing on the potassium, but for that tank size TPN+ can be expensive, I would suggest you moving to EI dery salts method, although you would have to do a 50% water change every week if that feasable to you. (that gravel!!   )


----------



## tennis4you (12 Jul 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Lights should be on constantly for 8 to 10 hours per day, the times they are on is up to you, mine come on at midday and go off at 10pm. Then the neon comes on and goes off at midnight, give me maximum viewing time when I am at home.
> You should really be dosing an all in one product like TPN+, if I am not mistaken Flourish is only trace elements so you missing on the potassium, but for that tank size TPN+ can be expensive, I would suggest you moving to EI dery salts method, although you would have to do a 50% water change every week if that feasable to you. (that gravel!!   )



I am unfamiliar with the EL dery salt method.  A 50% water change is not that difficult for me, I would entertain it if need be.  Can you point me in the right direction?

8-10 hours is probably what the lights are on now, but it varies.  I look forward to getting them on a schedule.

Flourish is indeed just trace elements.  I tried doing a google shopping search to see how much TPN+ is but it did not find any results.

And yeah, that gravel is mega blue.


----------



## spaldingaquatics (12 Jul 2008)

I like the background   Is it a house?


----------



## tennis4you (12 Jul 2008)

spaldingaquatics said:
			
		

> I like the background   Is it a house?



Yeah, it's a house, a very big one.  I am an Architect and it was a house that someone asked me to make 2 houses into one.  Their neighbors moved, they bought the house, combined their lots, I tore one house down to the foundation and completely refaced the other house and then connected the two.  It was a big house when all said and done.  14,000 square feet.  Biggest house I have done to date.  I chose to use that as the background because it was the only house I have done that would span a 6' tank and not be too tall.


----------



## tennis4you (12 Jul 2008)

After digging through the ferts forum here I ran across someone saying that they have used this product:  http://www.mopsdirect.us/cgi-bin/SoftCa ... leffcbc3cb

Is this stuff any good?  Looks like you need to replace the tablets once per 6 months?  If that is the case, that does not seem to expensive at all.  And am I to believe it is an all in one?  Micros and Macros?

I feel so clueless at all of this.  Anyone here want to move into the house across the street from me (for sale of course) and teach me how to do this the right way?


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Jul 2008)

For the dry salts read this tutorial: http://www.ukaps.org/EI.htm and this one http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/EI.htm

You can find TPN+ here: http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=1038

or make your own all in one product:  http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/allinone.htm


----------



## tennis4you (12 Jul 2008)

Thanks LD!!!

And just for kicks...  This is my background:


----------



## tennis4you (12 Jul 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> For the dry salts read this tutorial: http://www.ukaps.org/EI.htm and this one http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/EI.htm
> 
> You can find TPN+ here: http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=1038
> 
> or make your own all in one product:  http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/allinone.htm



So with the TPN+ I could ditch the Flourish?  And I noticed that they have the liquid and the tabs.  Is one preferred over the other.  The tabs seemed like they last 6 months?


----------



## spaldingaquatics (12 Jul 2008)

I was going to ask where you got it from, but that pretty much answers that question! I only mentioned it because I'd never seen a background like it before, it looks really good with the setup


----------



## tennis4you (12 Jul 2008)

There are all kinds of images you can use for backgrounds.  But I would suggest you get one with a high enough resolution that you can print it that big.


----------



## spaldingaquatics (12 Jul 2008)

I hadn't thought about getting a custom imagine made as a background before, it's a good idea now thinking about it, did you print it out yourself or get a company to do it for you?


----------



## tennis4you (12 Jul 2008)

Well, since we print large format stuff every day we have an account with a place which makes it far cheaper than coming off of the street for a one time job.  I had out printing place do it and then mount it to a rigid board.  Cost me (OK, cost my company) about $60.00.  You could double or triple that if you walked off of the street.  

Know of anyone that could hook you up with a good deal?


----------



## spaldingaquatics (12 Jul 2008)

erm..........no?


----------



## tennis4you (12 Jul 2008)

Just keep it in mind.  Not sure how big on an image you are looking for.  The bigger the more money, obviously.


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Jul 2008)

tennis4you said:
			
		

> So with the TPN+ I could ditch the Flourish?  And I noticed that they have the liquid and the tabs.  Is one preferred over the other.  The tabs seemed like they last 6 months?


You will need the liquid stuff and dose it on a daily basis, the root tabs are probably supplements but I wouldn't bother with them. But a 125g tank is going to be expensive business, look into the Dry ferts! (that background!!!!!    )


----------



## tennis4you (12 Jul 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> tennis4you said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bummer, I figured you would say the tablets were not sufficient.  I will look into the dry ferts, I know nothing about them but I am not opposed to learn.


----------

